# positive\negative camber



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

I have a 86 regal w/ 15" D's & vogues. 8" cylinders up front. I had some tubular upper A-arms (well i still have the driver side on the car now),but the other one broke....so i put my factory notched a-arm back on to replace the broken one. When the car is raised,i noticed that the camber is different on the two front wheels. I would like to get a set of upper A-arms to replace my current set, i'm just not sure how far they should be extended in order not to have a positive or negative camber.  im not hopping it or nothing,just lay an play. I would like my tires to last as long as possible,and dont wanna ride on the edges. Can anyone help me w/ this? and or sell me a set of upper a-arms that will have me riding as even as possible.?...Thanks! This site has been a BIG help:thumbsup:


----------



## dj kurse 1 (Sep 17, 2008)

So u have both negative and positive. I had too much camber (positive) and all I did was added shims to the control arm shaft to pull in the control arm and presto. Did m own alignment too


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I have an 86 regal with 1" extended uppers and 4 1/2 turns of 2 3/4 ton springs up front. Laid out there is a little bit of negative camber but a few inches above that up to locked up and the tires are even. I usually keep it at a lil under stock height when riding for even tire wear. Another issue with tire wear is the toe. So make sure you align it with it at the height you'll usually cruise at. You'd be good with 1" arms or even 3/4". You can always add shims too.


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

get you some factory a arms with new bushings you will be good.No need for extending them ..Ive put 2 years of riding on my 13s and the tires are still at 80%


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I had newer bushing on stock arms.An it was still / \ locked up.I just added 1 1/2" extended an it helped allot.I just need to shim back just a bit to get them | | when up.So yeah like posted above 3/4-1" would be fine


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

sorry 81 cutlass g-body


----------



## 8t4mc (Jun 14, 2010)

baggedout81 said:


> I had newer bushing on stock arms.An it was still / \ locked up.I just added 1 1/2" extended an it helped allot.I just need to shim back just a bit to get them | | when up.So yeah like posted above 3/4-1" would be fine


 you are correct..the tires should lean in when fully locked..but who wants to ride fully locked up??the ride is absolute garbage. Ive always just locked the front up and 1 tap down the tires were nice and straight.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

8t4mc said:


> you are correct..the tires should lean in when fully locked..but who wants to ride fully locked up??the ride is absolute garbage. Ive always just locked the front up and 1 tap down the tires were nice and straight.


me personally,i dont like the /\ look when locked up.I've heard alllot of people here latelly talk about how they like to ride around locked up or just a bit under.I guess its to each there own.An yeah i'm gonna sit my ride height locked up then tap down a bit.I made my uppers a bit more extended to i could dial it in,an it dolnt take mutch to throw in a couple shims or take out if i dont like it


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

Ahhh thats right! i forgot about those shims. I think im still going to need to get matching upper a-arms,cuz my driver side is a tubular aftermarket a-arm.and the other is factory with new bushings and notched.....shouldnt the tubular arm be the same specs as the factory ones? and how do u suggest that i do my own alignment? raise it to the height i would normally ride at....and then what? adjust the outter tie rods for the toe in or toe out??? and add or remove shims for a even camber? How do i know if its straight?...do i just stand back away from it and look at them both? or is there some better way??? Thanks for info!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

For an alignment you can use the string method where you tie a string around the rear wheel and use that as a guide to the lip of the front wheel to adjust the tie rod adjusting sleeves for the toe. There a topic on here somewhere with pics. For the camber it's going to vary due to how lifted the car is so start out with matching extended a-arms and add or remove shims. I'm not sure with the tubular arms but I wouldn't trust them on a juiced car due to the added stress.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Geeness7 said:


> Ahhh thats right! i forgot about those shims. I think im still going to need to get matching upper a-arms,cuz my driver side is a tubular aftermarket a-arm.and the other is factory with new bushings and notched.....shouldnt the tubular arm be the same specs as the factory ones? and how do u suggest that i do my own alignment? raise it to the height i would normally ride at....and then what? adjust the outter tie rods for the toe in or toe out??? and add or remove shims for a even camber? How do i know if its straight?...do i just stand back away from it and look at them both? or is there some better way??? Thanks for info!


tubes should be the same lenght,ball joint angle same.Without going to a alignment shop theres a couple ways i've used before.You can ppick a point on the front of the tire tread going from the right side to left.Then take those measurements to the back side of tire an adjust from there.I've also seen on here cats have ran a pice of string from the back rims to the front rims.So the string is sitting on the edge of the rim.This is if you have a lip on the rim so the surface is nice an flat.An w/ the shims run the same amountper side,as in if you add 2 shims for the front bolt on the driver side add 2 shims for the back bolt on the driver side


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

Ok thanks im understanding better now....If anyone has the link to the video,where they use the string to do the alignment..plz post it so i can make sure i do mine correct the 1st time. Also if anyone has a set of 1" extended upper A-arms that will fit my 86 regal....i'll take em....shit I'll even take just a OEM driver side upper A-arm if someone has it.....


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Use the search. There's already a topic with pics of a string alignment that will show you.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Geeness7 said:


> Ok thanks im understanding better now....If anyone has the link to the video,where they use the string to do the alignment..plz post it so i can make sure i do mine correct the 1st time. Also if anyone has a set of 1" extended upper A-arms that will fit my 86 regal....i'll take em....shit I'll even take just a OEM driver side upper A-arm if someone has it.....


I might have a set of 1 1/2" extended.But i think they need bushings an cross shafts


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/301776-aligning-your-wire-wheels.html


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> I might have a set of 1 1/2" extended.But i think they need bushings an cross shafts


If u find that you do have them ...how much u want 4 them?


----------



## Geeness7 (May 8, 2012)

baggedout81 said:


> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/24-wheels-tires/301776-aligning-your-wire-wheels.html


Thanks 4 tha align links! Preciate it!


----------

